#ubuntu-directory 2007-07-13
<EtienneG> who is the list moderator for ubuntu-directory@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<dendrobates> not me.
<dendrobates> EtienneG: looks like it is Corey Burger
<EtienneG> dendrobates, he is Burgundavia, right ?
<dendrobates> EtienneG: yes
<dendrobates> EtienneG: why
<EtienneG> dendrobates, I have a long post in response to your email from this morning
<EtienneG> it is stuck in the moderation queue
<EtienneG> I could cancel and resend, but I would rather just have it approved
<dendrobates> I did the same thing with my post.
<robertj> between not knowing c and not knowing perl, I have spent 10x the effort figuring out whats going wrong with the perl stuff than the C stuff
<dendrobates> robertj: so your saying C is easier to debug?
<robertj> dendrobates: dunno, or maybe the tutorials are written by non-idiots
<dendrobates> perhaps.  or at least fewer idiots.
<zch> hi all
<dendrobates> zch: hello
<zch> dendrobates: I have read you mail
<zch> dendrobates: will you lead the development of directory services for ubuntu?
<dendrobates> zch: I will try to drive it,  but lead is a strong word.  :)
<zch> ok  :) very good news
<zch> so "directory services" has now a higher priority for Ubuntu/Canonical?
<dendrobates> I am trying to make that the case.
<zch> very good
<zch> what about the "authtool"?
<dendrobates> I see that fitting over this work, as a gui.  Authtool  does not configure /etc/ldap.conf, afaik.
<dendrobates> I would like to pull the /etc/pam.d config bit out and make a wrapper tool that anything could use, like we do for inetd.
<robertj> dendrobates: it appears that there is some place holder code for that
<dendrobates> better to do it with debconf in a package, than the code will be easy to write.
<dendrobates> I like the work done on authtool, and would like it to continue, but take advantage of the new packages.
<zch> the meta-package with the debconf scripts and the ldap (pam, nss) -packages in main, would be a huge step forward
<dendrobates> we could then do the same for AD.
<dendrobates> I wanted to do the easiest first.  So we could see progress and attract others to help.
<zch> ok, so the first works are packaging and debconf-scripts
<dendrobates> yes.
<zch> good bye
